# Rack pulls!



## jimm (Nov 26, 2012)

iv never done them think im missing out?

looks like it could be fun! just lift heavyer then normal and help with the lockout on dead lifts what yall think they good should i be doin em  ?


----------



## pasamoto (Nov 26, 2012)

started doing these about 5wks ago. hahnt noticed any physique changes in upper back yet. but them seem to be allowing me to handle more weight in front squats. upperback seems to be able to support heavier weight now.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a stained trap that saids no!  Strain a trap and you can't move your head right. Then again most big guys I know have used then at some point.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 26, 2012)

quarter rack dead lifts are a staple for me.. they hit parts of the lower back and gluts that can't be inserted with other movements. I like to make them my last movement of training lower back.


----------



## bjg (Nov 26, 2012)

dead lifts type of exercise are very good and stimulates  your whole body and make you stronger and as hypo noted they can give you a strong lower back, glutes and hamstrings ....but i do not recommend going very heavy unless your form is perfect all the time, some say that they are  useless unless done with heavy weights ..i don't believe so,  i don't think they will make any quick difference as far as muscle mass and bodybuilding are concerned even if you do them heavy, the best is to do them with a comfortable weight with perfect form, any mistake or any movement that starts from the back rather than from the legs can cause a very bad injury.


----------



## muscleicon (Nov 26, 2012)

Deadlifts are good for overall strength and muscle gain. Rack deads will allow you to lift heavier weights, but you must perfect your form at a lighter weight first. Ive been doing rack deads using the Doggcrapp system for years now. Made serious gains in width and muscle in my back and using the heavier weights have allowed for my squats to go up in pounds to because of more strength and muscle in legs.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Nov 26, 2012)

Rack pulls build my traps like nothing else.


----------



## brundel (Nov 26, 2012)

muscleicon said:


> Deadlifts are good for overall strength and muscle gain. Rack deads will allow you to lift heavier weights, but you must perfect your form at a lighter weight first. Ive been doing rack deads using the Doggcrapp system for years now. Made serious gains in width and muscle in my back and using the heavier weights have allowed for my squats to go up in pounds to because of more strength and muscle in legs.



This.^^

Rack deads. DC. Made me strong. My back changed alot when I started Racks. I dont do deads from the floor at all anymore.

Bar right below the knee. Bottom notch.

It also allows for greater training in legs because your not using them for deads. More rested means better leg training.

So really....Rack deads = better back AND better legs. Widow makers dont hurt either.


----------



## jimm (Nov 26, 2012)

shit so i need to start hitting racks then!


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 27, 2012)

CaptainNapalm said:


> Rack pulls build my traps like nothing else.



Yep...my best traps yet!  Ever since I started rack pulls.  I do them pretty high for trap work.  lower for more ham and glute days for a simulated dead. I rarely do deads off of the floor as well.  I do glute ham raises and box squats to supplement that.


----------



## jimm (Nov 27, 2012)

so guys should i set the bar just below my knee caps for racks?


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Nov 27, 2012)

jimm said:


> so guys should i set the bar just below my knee caps for racks?



I set my bar right at the top portion of my knee cap.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 27, 2012)

i believe most set just below the knee


----------



## brundel (Nov 28, 2012)

I just set it to the bottom rack hole. Everyone is different though so...Set it to where is comfortable.
Dont set em super high though or youll not get a full ROM.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 28, 2012)

I do mine about an inch above knee for trap work. This is the bottom level of the safety stop bar in the only adjustable rack(of two) in my "big box" gym.  The next step lower is take the safety bars out and drop down another foot or so to like 10 inches off of the floor.    Do it lower if you're worried about deadlift components or trying to carry over any benefits to the dead.  Of course your weight will probably go down the lower you go.


----------



## jimm (Dec 3, 2012)

tried some today for the first time ever... was ok i still get lower back pain a little which pisses me off... also my hands are small and i lose grip on weight i know i can pull. i have straps but if anything it makes it worse because it makes my grip thicker if you get me so yeah catch 22 i need a thinner bar i had a old shitty bar in the house not olyimpic but with my small hands it felt so much more comfortable...hmmmm was good tho feel like i eliminate my legs from the movement and purely hit back so i will be using these alot from now on


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 4, 2012)

Love em. I do deadlifts also I tend to alternate them on training programs.  Do one for A few months and when I switch my program up alternate back for the other as my first back lift.

I like the variety of changing how low they are in relation to my knees... and the biggest guy I know does them which is always a selling point for me.  Yes, very scientific.


----------



## jimm (Dec 4, 2012)

Agentyes said:


> Love em. I do deadlifts also I tend to alternate them on training programs.  Do one for A few months and when I switch my program up alternate back for the other as my first back lift.
> 
> I like the variety of changing how low they are in relation to my knees... and the biggest guy I know does them which is always a selling point for me.  Yes, very scientific.



love me some bro science


----------



## ebn2002 (Dec 4, 2012)

I used to have terrible lower back pain before I started going rack pulls, it's been gone for years and I will always do rack pulls to keep my lower back strong.  Seems like the general population, with all the back problems and and surgeries, should all be doing rack pulls.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 5, 2012)

jimm said:


> love me some bro science



Me too.  Mostly because of my ability to understand it.










ebn2002 said:


> I used to have terrible lower back pain before I started going rack pulls, it's been gone for years and I will always do rack pulls to keep my lower back strong.  Seems like the general population, with all the back problems and and surgeries, should all be doing rack pulls.



Item #426 on the what they're doing  wrong list.



~A


----------



## jimm (Dec 5, 2012)

that nick wrights face was made for punching haha


----------



## cck99352 (Dec 5, 2012)

Rack pulls are my last movement for back/traps. Nothing hits my traps like HEAVY rack pulls.


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 5, 2012)

cck99352 said:


> Rack pulls are my last movement for back/traps. Nothing hits my traps like HEAVY rack pulls.



For traps I have noticed that more lately.  I still swear my heavenly blessed traps come from long heavy sets of Romanians.  All that TUT.  Even when I was natty my traps popped ridiculous.

~A


----------



## Ge0h (Dec 17, 2012)

love me some rack pulls


----------



## cck99352 (Dec 17, 2012)

agree with Agentyes... I also do romanian deads and that movement also hits the entire trap (lower and upper traps) in a very similar manner to rack deads. since i do them on separate days, (racks on back day, romanians on leg day) traps are getting worked 2x per week and they grow fast!


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 17, 2012)

cck99352 said:


> agree with Agentyes... I also do romanian deads and that movement also hits the entire trap (lower and upper traps) in a very similar manner to rack deads. since i do them on separate days, (racks on back day, romanians on leg day) traps are getting worked 2x per week and they grow fast!





Rack pulls for max weight and Romanians for Time under tension.  Beautiful!  I have done direct trap work maybe four or five times EVER.


----------



## Metallibanger (Dec 18, 2012)

Nah brah a rack is a set of breasts you shouldn't pull that! C'mon brah what the fuk's wrong with ya?


----------



## pwloiacano (Jan 11, 2013)

Rack pulls are a great overall exercise for the upper back if performed correctly.  It isn't just about pulling a ton of weight up.  It is important that you flare your chest outward and really contract your upper back and traps on the top.  I used to do them with 5 plates for an easy 12-15 reps with no gear.  But, a local pro showed me that lowering the weight and squeezing and contracting the muscle is what really makes it grow.  I lowered the weight to about 3 plates (sometimes 4) and did them that way.  I was never so sore as I was the next day.  Ever since then, I usually do them with just about every back workout.  It does require a bit of ego adjustment, but it is worth it.


----------

